# Azteca del Oro



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very nice bike that's gonna have some Aztec calendar cut out rims from TNT and many more upgrades this year :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats a nice bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sneak peek at the rims for his bike:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 19 2009, 07:37 PM~13331186
> *thats a nice bike
> *


x2


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:42 PM~13331231
> *Sneak peek at the rims for his bike:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just a quick question, no hating just curious why isnt the whole rim Alu?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13331479
> *just a quick question, no hating just curious why isnt the whole rim Alu?
> *


The steel plates are gonna be fully engraved and the plating adheres cleaner and more efficient as opposed to Aluminum. They are gonna have set screws holdn them in place,,,, that's enough trade secrets...lol j/k man. Yeah these rimz will be beautifull when done. :biggrin: Don't trip homie i know ur not hating... there's nothing on these rimz to hate on. I know when they're engraved and plated they will be some of the sickest rimz out there, real talk.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 09:35 PM~13331160
> *Very nice bike that's gonna have some Aztec calendar cut out rims from TNT and many more upgrades this year :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice paint jobby job!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13331555
> *The steel plates are gonna be fully engraved and the plating adheres cleaner and more efficient as opposed to Aluminum. They are gonna have set screws holdn them in place,,,, that's enough trade secrets...lol j/k man. Yeah these rimz will be beautifull when done.  :biggrin: Don't trip homie i know ur not hating... there's nothing on these rimz to hate on. I know when they're engraved and plated they will be some of the sickest rimz out there, real talk.
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT 2 C THE RIMS FINISHED :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

one of my favourite bikes, looks clean as hell.
does need some new rims tho cuz I don't like that blue...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 10:36 PM~13331174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is ttt so cool  !!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

good topics btw tony! nice pics


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13331555
> *The steel plates are gonna be fully engraved and the plating adheres cleaner and more efficient as opposed to Aluminum. They are gonna have set screws holdn them in place,,,, that's enough trade secrets...lol j/k man. Yeah these rimz will be beautifull when done.  :biggrin: Don't trip homie i know ur not hating... there's nothing on these rimz to hate on. I know when they're engraved and plated they will be some of the sickest rimz out there, real talk.
> *


Im doin a welding course to become a ticketed welder thats why i asked, and yes they r off the hook you guys are doing it big, but i got some plans i want to disscuss with yall bout doin a fully machined rim


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 12:17 PM~13334593
> *good topics btw tony! nice pics
> *


Thanks. I decided to clean up my memory stick from my camera and finally get all these mini photo shoots out there for peeps to see. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2009, 05:18 AM~13334713
> *Thanks.  I decided to clean up my memory stick from my camera and finally get all these mini photo shoots out there for peeps to see.  :biggrin:
> *


nice to see all the details of all the bikes seperatly  
never saw that chain setup on azteca del oro btw


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 06:25 AM~13334949
> *nice to see all the details of all the bikes seperatly
> never saw that chain setup on azteca del oro btw
> *


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

thats a frime bike lil homie


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13339463
> *thats a frime bike lil homie
> *


Thanks bro been working on the bike for years now is for mi hija fatima is her bike noe :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2009, 01:58 AM~13339530
> *Thanks bro been working on the bike for years now is for mi hija fatima is her bike noe :biggrin:
> *


Its definitely a bad ass bike bro. Well done with the frame work and chain system :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2009, 05:30 PM~13340330
> *Its definitely a bad ass bike bro.  Well done with the frame work and chain system :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yes it is!!! Shit homie that lift in the rear is bad ass and the detail in the entire bikla is firme!! Ur rimz are almost done being fabricated homeboy, should have them polished by Friday and then chingon AZTEC engraving u know how Chicanos get down loco.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 09:03 AM~13345051
> *Hell yes it is!!! Shit homie that lift in the rear is bad ass and the detail in the entire bikla is firme!! Ur rimz are almost done being fabricated homeboy, should have them polished by Friday and then chingon AZTEC engraving u know how Chicanos get down loco.
> *


 :cheesy: gracias I will save the rims for san benardino :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro getting ready for san benardino. To rep elite bc


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:42 PM~13331231
> *Sneak peek at the rims for his bike:
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny will finish the rims with disc brakes and wheel trims :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2009, 04:25 PM~13348104
> *Azteca de oro getting ready for san benardino. To rep elite bc
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13348104
> *Azteca de oro getting ready for san benardino. To rep elite bc
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13331160
> *Very nice bike that's gonna have some Aztec calendar cut out rims from TNT and many more upgrades this year :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Working on a new frame for azteca de oro. Dos for 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Lla casi es show time 6 7 09


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

hella nice big!

big props on working skillz!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Next stop san benardino


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Will it be azteca de oro after san benardino or I will need to change name. Will see


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

I can hlep you ouy with a new name if thats what you want to do. TOLTECA, EL VUE, AZTLAN,TELPOCHALLI, COYOLXAUHQUI, TLATZINI,CUITACHTLI, QUEZAL,THERES TOO MANY TO LIST. TO ALL OTHERS CHIMOSOS PA QUE SEPAN KNOWING YOUR ROOTS WILL HELP YOU UNDERSTAND LIFE A LIL BIT MORE .LAYITLOW IS PART OF THE PROBLEM NOT THE SOLUTION RAZA UNITE.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13331160
> *Very nice bike that's gonna have some Aztec calendar cut out rims from TNT and many more upgrades this year :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: :worship: ... Q-VO ROBERT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

A bro more parts came in from l.a. . For azteca de oro I will send u pm pictures poison


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

nice bike is that a 20" or 16" frame?kind of hard to tell from the pics


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 22 2009, 08:31 PM~13661520
> *A bro more parts came in from l.a. .  For azteca de oro I will send u pm pictures poison
> *


hey!!! i wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805orDie_@Apr 22 2009, 11:22 PM~13663505
> *nice bike is that a 20" or 16" frame?kind of hard to tell from the pics
> *


WHAT PART OF THE 805 ARE YOU FROM :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

New forks for Azteca del Oro by TNT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Out to fresno may 16 . San benardino june 7.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homie, the bike was looking good last weekend


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lookin forward to San Bern bro. You bike is gonna be turning some heads


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

We ready for san Benardino


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 2 2009, 08:28 PM~14077358
> *We ready for san Benardino
> *


Azteca de oro best of show  rep elite bc in san benardino going alway for upgrades


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Best paint .out of marios auto works


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Q


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:42 PM~13331231
> *Sneak peek at the rims for his bike:
> 
> 
> ...


Tmft no more spokes for azteca de ORO . Got the rims from krazy kutting. Cleannnn


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 17 2009, 06:24 PM~14221859
> *Q
> Tmft no more spokes for azteca de ORO . Got the rims from krazy kutting. Cleannnn
> *


its still all about spokes tho


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Tmft for EMPERADA AZTECA . La bikla de mi hija coming out soon. Semi custom . Otra top quality bike from elite bc.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 18 2009, 09:52 PM~14235065
> *its still all about spokes tho
> *


Not for EMPERADORA AZTECA. One of a kind rims. El calendario azteca.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Oi puros schwinn frames no chingaderas de china.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 20 2009, 06:22 PM~14249868
> *Oi puros schwinn frames no chingaderas de china.
> *


:yes:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

I


> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14249685
> *Not for EMPERADORA AZTECA. One of a kind rims. El calendario azteca.
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca DE ORO out to manny's bike shop for some custom accessories.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Tmf look look out for fatimas low bike mi hija la emperadora azteca.semi class y que hahaha


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Schwinn girls frame no chingaderas hahaha .rep for mi jente los aztecas pura calidad. Y que


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 28 2009, 04:09 PM~14322421
> *Tmf look look out for fatimas low bike mi hija la emperadora azteca.semi class y que hahaha
> *


When's that one comin out?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 28 2009, 05:27 PM~14322533
> *When's that one comin out?
> *


2010. Out to el compa alberto for murals. La reina delos aztecas


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

2010. Out to el compa alberto for murals. La reina delos aztecas
[/quote]

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Puro padelante .no pic's here paque. La EMPERADORA AZTECA.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

u going to the photoshoot?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 1 2009, 11:09 PM~14359110
> *u going to the photoshoot?
> *


F#ck yea am going. And to the wego west preview show in san benardino.got to rep cali


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 29 2009, 03:09 AM~14322421
> *Tmf look look out for fatimas low bike mi hija la emperadora azteca.semi class y que hahaha
> *


Yes sir your wheels are gonna be bad ass bro.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AZTECA DE ORO . From ELITE ready for the wego tour san benardino july 26.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 14 2009, 10:40 PM~14477468
> *AZTECA DE ORO . From ELITE ready for the wego tour san benardino july 26.
> *


YOU STILL GOT THE CRANK :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

quote=NINETEEN.O.FOUR,Jul 14 2009, 09:48 PM~14477578]
YOU STILL GOT THE CRANK :cheesy:
[/quote]
Yea bro I will bring it to u to san benardino.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Bamonos parriba.azteca de oro signature Y QUE.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT !!! uffin: Q-vo robert!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 7 2009, 10:30 PM~15010894
> *TTMFT !!! uffin: Q-vo robert!!!
> *


Carlos u ready to take the trip to mannys bike shop? For the real custom parts his making.keep it twisted.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 8 2009, 06:40 AM~15012392
> *Carlos u ready to take the trip to mannys bike shop? For the real custom parts his making.keep it twisted.
> *


:thumbsup: vamonos recio!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!!! uffin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 11 2009, 08:54 PM~15056913
> *TTMFT!!! uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


y apenas es 09 in 2010 no mas con chingaderas.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 11 2009, 07:54 PM~15056913
> *TTMFT!!! uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 11 2009, 09:59 PM~15056955
> *y apenas es 09 in 2010 no mas con chingaderas.
> *


 :0 :0 :0    TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 11 2009, 09:54 PM~15056913
> *TTMFT!!! uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!! uffin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 20 2009, 12:56 PM~15133434
> *TTMFT!! uffin:
> *


:h5: vamonos a vegas.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------

